# Spaghetti & Meatball Stoup



## letscook (Jan 1, 2007)

Tried Rachael Ray Stoup (thicker than soup, thinner than stew) 
Recipes : Spaghetti and Meatball Stoup (thicker than soup, thinner than stew) : Food Network


It was quick and easy. I didn't have spaghetti in the pantry so I used ditanlini
and as she says yum-o


----------

